# Stock Sublimation Transfers...where can I buy?



## HippieGuy (Sep 27, 2009)

Is there such a thing as, 'sublimation plastisol transfers' that are stock or am I going to have to use printer/vinyl/cutter etc?

Just looking for sublimation art prints with the ease of heat tansfers//


----------



## dk prints (Apr 17, 2010)

yes, I would like to know this.
Large prints also


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

No stock transfers but you can have them made here, http://www.mytransfersource.com/


----------

